# Does the red light flashing on the radio charger mean charging or just the solid red?



## Targetking (Nov 23, 2021)

?????


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Nov 23, 2021)

Solid red means it is turned off and charging.. If it is on the charging dock and flashing red then it is turned on and probably not charging correctly.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 23, 2021)

Whenever I'm putting equipment back I lose count of how many walkies I have to turn off/put in the charger correctly because people are idiots


----------



## happygoth (Nov 23, 2021)

What confuses me is when I pick up one that is solid green, turn it on and it has only one battery bar. So I grab one that is red and it's fully charged. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 23, 2021)

happygoth said:


> What confuses me is when I pick up one that is solid green, turn it on and it has only one battery bar. So I grab one that is red and it's fully charged. 🤷‍♀️


exactly. idk what system it uses lol


----------



## Marvin Martian (Nov 23, 2021)

What I hate is when I go get equipment and I have to put batteries in the charger. Don't know what is so hard about other people doing this. Annoys me to no end


----------



## Targetking (Nov 24, 2021)

happygoth said:


> What confuses me is when I pick up one that is solid green, turn it on and it has only one battery bar. So I grab one that is red and it's fully charged. 🤷‍♀️


Same.


----------



## Targetking (Apr 4, 2022)

happygoth said:


> What confuses me is when I pick up one that is solid green, turn it on and it has only one battery bar. So I grab one that is red and it's fully charged. 🤷‍♀️





Targetking said:


> Same.


anyo ne else?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 4, 2022)

Targetking said:


> anyo ne else?


Could be a battery that is old or bad connection on the base unit.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Apr 4, 2022)

happygoth said:


> What confuses me is when I pick up one that is solid green, turn it on and it has only one battery bar. So I grab one that is red and it's fully charged. 🤷‍♀️


I wish they would make a yellow light for when the walkie doesn’t have much juice. If there were no green full power ones I could settle for a yellow low power that might last me until I could get a green one later.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 4, 2022)

happygoth said:


> What confuses me is when I pick up one that is solid green, turn it on and it has only one battery bar. So I grab one that is red and it's fully charged. 🤷‍♀️


I find that with walkies that were left on while charging; don't know why.


----------

